# WTB / WTT Shimano Ultegra Ci4+ 5500 XSB



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Shot in the dark,
Anyone have a Shimano Ultegra Ci4 5500 XSB sitting around that they want to part with?
I've got some stuff to trade, and/or willing to buy outright at the right $$$.
MUST Be the "B", not the "C" and needs to have the spare spools that came with original.
Holler Back,
Thanks in Advance,
TjB


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Found what I was looking for,
Please close thread,
Thanks,
TjB


----------

